# Need (would like) to lower ph?



## PiranhasaurusRex (Feb 23, 2004)

My current cycling tank ph is 7.5. I was curious as to how this compared to the tap water and it was also 7.5. I would like to try to lower the ph to at least 7 if I'm going to lower it at all.

I have read that water with high alkalinity will have a ph of 7.4 - 8.4 and will be hard to change but that the alkalinity and ph of the water will gradually be lowered by the nitrogen cycle. I am still in the early stages of the nitogen cycle and dunno how much to expect the ph to drop. Any one have an idea as to how much my ph might go down and if it doesn't go down, what are some opinions on the best way to lower it? R/O water???


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

My ph is high...around 8, and I wouldnt even think of lowering it. My kh is pretty high also so the ph is very stable. It would be just too much work to adjust the ph in the new water before every water change.
If I was you, the most I would do is toss in some drift wood, or maybe try peat in the filters...but that is about it. I have very healthy fish, just take a little extra time to acclimate them.


----------



## Puma (Jan 27, 2004)

unless you intend to breed discus, or possibly some imported black-water apistos you dont need to mess with your ph.

just do water changes once a week and keep it stable, you wont have any problems with captive raised fish.


----------



## PiranhasaurusRex (Feb 23, 2004)

Thankx fellas.







I need some wood anyway, it just looks cool.


----------



## DonD (Mar 11, 2004)

Unless you are planning on keeping SA's or Westies, I too do not see any reason to lower it. Thats just right for most CA's and Malawi cichlids.
As for the lowering of the pH from the nitroge cycle, that occurs gradually over a period of time. If you do regular water changes every week or two, that shouldnt be a factor.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks Don, I had heard about the cycle lowering the ph but hadnt really bought into it.


----------



## acehigh (Mar 5, 2004)

You will find with time, the water will become a little more acidic with decaying waste, So should lower a little.

I believe the problem with RO water is it removes alot of metals and makes the water alot more pure, this leves the water with little buffering capability. So cemicals have to be added to help stablize the ph.


----------

